# Firefox löscht iframe



## 5er (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
möchte gerne eine google seite haben unter der eine Werbung oder ein link steht, dazu habe untenstehenden code geht im IE auch super, nachdem man eine suche duchrgeführt hat und ein Ergebniss angeklickt hat verschwindet mein Text/link, im Firefox verschwindet der iframe und mein text steht blöd rum. warum ist das so?





```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Beschreibung der Seite</title>
</head>
<body>
<iframe src="http://www.google.de" width="100%" height="500" name="Google_in_box" frameborder="0"></iframe>
<p>Hier ist Werbung die soll verschwinden wenn man eine suche durchgeführt hat und ein Suchergebniss angeklickt hat.</p>
</body>
</html>
```

hier als Beispiel:
http://mlgr/test/test.html


mfg
5er


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2010)

Moin,

da in den Verweisen der Google-Suchergebnisse kein Attribut target="_parent" oder target="_top" enthalten ist, sollen diese in  deinem iFrame geladen werden, was Google wohl verhindert.

Bin mir auch garnicht so sicher, ob dein Vorhaben überhaupt zulässig ist bzw. von Google geduldet wird.

mfg Maik


----------



## 5er (26. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, so etwas habe ich mir schon gedacht mit dem target="_parent" oder target="_top, aber der IE macht genau das was ich mir vorstelle. Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein das der Firefox auch mal das tut was der IE macht.

oder?


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2010)

Ist dann eher eine Frage der Sucheinstellungen in Google.


> Ergebnis-Fenster: Suchergebnisse in neuem Fenster öffnen



Mit dieser aktivierten Optiopn taucht auch besagtes Attribut target="_parent" in den Links auf.

mfg Maik


----------

